# Starting a own webshop - suppliers



## xJustgirlie (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey there!
	I've searched but I've got no idea where I should post this, so sorry if this isn't the right section.

  	I'm thinking about starting my own webshop with exclusive and cult beauty products. Especially since I live in Holland - we're just a step behind in comparison with USA and UK on beauty aspect. I want to make the best international products more accessible for Holland people, but not for the ridiculous prices that they often ask here. Well, nice dream, but I'm looking for suppliers for brands like Physicians formula, Hannah, Dermalogica, Hourglass etc etc. Does anyone know a good supplier (based on prices and quality) which ships to the Netherlands, or knows how I can find one (or more)?


----------



## laceface (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey! If you are interested in carrying Rain Cosmetics, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Beryl (Dec 21, 2013)

I am in EU and the taxes VAT customs tariffs delivery/shipping costs etc all add up into the price + shop overheads and profit hence the prices in EU are expensive.Wholesalers you have to buy a certain amount of goods and that can be an issue for a starting business.
  The local chamber of commerce can give you a list of importers of cosmetics/makeup allready for sale in your EU country.
  For a whole sale login account a tax registry number is required by companies. 
  There are online lots of articles information on starting your own webshop mostly aimed at the USA situation but there is also some useful general info. Things like price calculation of your products. You can always contact email any brands you are interested in and ask your question. Hope this is useful and success.


----------

